# Ivelisse officially let go by AEW, claims to be speaking up against mistreatment



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very interested in what happens. It's ashame every company she works for the same shit happens.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

God dammit Ivelisse. Its the same shit everywhere she goes. She's too great for that. I guess after Jimmy Havoc this is AEW's 2nd disciplinary release? One of my favorite female wrestlers gone just like that.

How exactly was she mis-treated? I guess she wanted to be made champion right away? Because they took Thunder Rosa's side when she no-sold her on live TV?

Where does she go now?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Prosper said:


> God dammit Ivelisse. Its the same shit everywhere she goes. She's too great for that. I guess after Jimmy Havoc this is AEW's 2nd disciplinary release? One of my favorite female wrestlers gone just like that.
> 
> How exactly was she mis-treated? I guess she wanted to be made champion right away? Because they took Thunder Rosa's side when she no-sold her on live TV?
> 
> Where does she go now?


Probably in the Indies somewhere . No one will hire her now(at the least the big/major companies)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sad to hear. I really like her as a talent.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prosper said:


> God dammit Ivelisse. Its the same shit everywhere she goes. She's too great for that. I guess after Jimmy Havoc this is AEW's 2nd disciplinary release? One of my favorite female wrestlers gone just like that.
> 
> How exactly was she mis-treated? I guess she wanted to be made champion right away? Because they took Thunder Rosa's side when she no-sold her on live TV?
> 
> Where does she go now?


I don't get it either. She definitely wasn't mistreated, she was always booked fairly strongly and management were obviously high on her since they had her and Diamante win that tag tournament when it should've been Tay and Anna. There's definitely more to this. Like you said every company she's worked for this happens so perhaps she should realise the problems don't lie with the companies she's worked for it lies with her.


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

Ivelisse fired

Joey Janela and Marko Stunt still employed

That’s AEW for you


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Unlike Havoc, Ivelisse was on a per-appearance deal, so it's just a case of not booking her rather than terminating a multi-year full-time contract.

I'm surprised she lasted so long after this to be honest...


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

It is crazy that after all her comings, goings, hires and fires, you'd think she would finally realize that just _maybe_ she is the main factor for all of her misgivings? She could do so much more because she has always had the "it" factor. I don't know how many other bridges she can burn at this point.

If I had to guess as to what the problem is/was, it's that she hadn't been booked in quite a while and decided to say so. She has every right to ask/discuss as an employee, but I'm sure this was a result of locker-room talk behind the scenes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> I don't get it either. She definitely wasn't mistreated, she was always booked fairly strongly and management were obviously high on her since they had her and Diamante win that tag tournament when it should've been Tay and Anna. There's definitely more to this. Like you said every company she's worked for this happens so perhaps she should realise the problems don't lie with the companies she's worked for it lies with her.


She was definitely treated better than most of the other girls. Gave her the tag tourney and she went undefeated for almost the whole time she was on DARK. I read somewhere that the AEW coach she disagreed with was Jerry Lynn. I also read somewhere that the plan was to have her and Diamante feud with Kiera Hogan and Tasha Steelz for the Impact womens tag titles, which would have made sense given that Diamante is dating one of them along with the fact that Las Sicarias was their only real women's tag team in the middle of an Impact partnership.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a shame, I always liked her style. I hope she will at least work some Bloodsport shows or ROH will use her for the women's division reboot.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Alllllwwwwways the victim.

Once again...


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prosper said:


> She was definitely treated better than most of the other girls. Gave her the tag tourney and she went undefeated for almost the whole time she was on DARK. I read somewhere that the AEW coach she disagreed with was Jerry Lynn. I also read somewhere that the plan was to have her and Diamante feud with Kiera Hogan and Tasha Steelz for the Impact womens tag titles, which would have made sense given that Diamante is dating one of them along with the fact that Las Sicarias was their only real women's tag team in the middle of an Impact partnership.


Honestly I've heard that many rumours I'm not sure what to believe, from stealing clothes in the locker room to bullying Thunder Rosas girls, none of them reflect well on her. 

Also yes I also heard that her and Diamante pushed to face Kiera and Tasha and pitched it to Kenny who was all for it but Scott D'Amore blocked it because he didn't trust Ivelisse.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Ivelisse seems to get heat backstage wherever she goes. Perhaps the issue is her? It's so strange, literally every single company she's ever worked for she's been let go for "speaking out."


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

She has issues. Does this everywhere! She wants to be the main woman but she has attitude problems


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

anonymous9437 said:


> Joey Janela and Marko Stunt still employed
> 
> That’s AEW for you


Have Joey and Marko caused any backstage problems? Because I seriously doubt this was a talent issue. She is known to have attitude problems and has problems with every company she works with. There is a reason WWE did not hire her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

According to Fightful Select, they had heard as far back as March 20 that Ivelisse would likely not be returning to the company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

How can you be "let go" when you were never under any contract ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh Ivy... always everybody else’s fault


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Act like a cunt, but then play the victim. Classic. Fuck her, when she older and hopefully wiser maybe she'll realise she was her own worst enemy and was the one that stopped her being as successful as she could have been.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

Once again she is her own worst enemy. Keeps burning her matches and I don't expect to see her pop up in a major promotion again.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

She's gotta learn to zip her mouth.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lolllll


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382404800621522951


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I will miss her but it's not like she appeared often on Dynamite, so this is a valid grievance IMO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It seems like she is always self sabotaging herself when it comes to her career. Sometimes you gotta look inward to see what the problem really is.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

@Prosper defo serious bad blood between her and Rosa.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

AEW just missed the boat on an Ivelisse vs Britt Baker feud. Baddest Bitch in the Building vs Baddest Bitch on the Block. Sells itself.

Seems to me the more sensible thing would have been to send her and Diamante to Impact for the short term. Which would have helped out AEW with is bloated roster. But if Impact did not want to play ball, then that’s on Impact, not on her.

She’s had issue with Bill Demott, and then LU, both of which turned out to be valid. Now Impact and Jerry Lynn, as some in the thread here are alluding? I’m not going to side against her here. Only time it seems she's been in the wrong is against Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> @Prosper defo serious bad blood between her and Rosa.


Well damn sounds like they need to take it to the streets and scrap it out.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i can't blame her
in the last 4 months
Ivelisse had *ZERO* matches on Dynamite.
by comparison
Marko Stunt had *THREE* matches on Dynamite.

if that alone doesn't piss a pro wrestler off, i don't know what else would


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This woman never learns her lesson. I love Ivelisse and all. But the fact is that this is the second time that a major promotion let her go. It's not them girl, it's your impatient attitude is what does you in. Remember NXT? You bitched then and look where your class is at now? Paige a former Champion on NXT and main roster. Summer Rae got on WM 29-32, Emma Wm 30 and 32. You get my drift. You would gain success if you keep your mouth close and learn from your past mistakes. @Prosper @taker1986


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd be surprised if this didn't happen everywhere she goes.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

✌🏼


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> This woman never learns her lesson. I love Ivelisse and all. But the fact is that this is the second time that a major promotion let her go. It's not them girl, it's your impatient attitude is what does you in. Remember NXT? You bitched then and look where your class is at now? Paige a former Champion on NXT and main roster. Summer Rae got on WM 29-32, Emma Wm 30 and 32. You get my drift. You would gain success if you keep your mouth close and learn from your past mistakes. @Prosper @taker1986


I don't know how fair it is to bring up the NXT argument because her claims over Bill Demott were justified, many others basically confirmed her later. 
About LU, she was part of a lawsuit also involving many others including Thunder Rosa. 

She definitely has some issues but let not change the facts.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> *i can't blame her
> in the last 4 months
> Ivelisse had ZERO matches on Dynamite.*
> by comparison
> ...


I really wonder why she had 0 matches......

Dude she didn't have a match because of her issues


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It basically sounds like her issues were with Rosa and some of the coaches. If I have to choose between Rosa or Ivelisse, it is an easy decision.

I hope she gets her stuff in order, because she could be a top talent if she stopped getting in her own way. Also, If your on a per appearance deal, then you real shouldn't be big timing people or saying "my character would never take that finish."


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382407250132799490


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

To be fair to her, her claims against NXT and LU turned out to be legit. She also had a public spat with Tessa Blanchard, who turned out to be a great role model.

Whilst she appears to be an outspoken character, we know how tacky the industry can be and on issues like this it may be worth reserving judgement for months (possibly even years) until the full facts come out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I kind of feel bad for her honestly, seems like Twitter is coming for her pretty hard.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Prosper said:


> I kind of feel bad for her honestly, seems like Twitter is coming for her pretty hard.


I mean why did she tweet about it ?

Best way to make twitter coming at you.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I kind of feel bad for her honestly, seems like Twitter is coming for her pretty hard.


I don't know why she's on Twitter to be honest. It cannot be good for somebody's mental health to read that negative aggressive bile from such idiots.


----------



## iknownothingsir (Jan 7, 2021)

shadow_spinner said:


> Ivelisse seems to get heat backstage wherever she goes. Perhaps the issue is her? It's so strange, literally every single company she's ever worked for she's been let go for "speaking out."




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/mqv8or/_/guic0rg


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/mqv8or/_/guickn3

Lol, dude are you copy-pasting comments from Reddit? That's a weird coincidence. I was getting that deja vu feeling when I read these and couldn't figure why.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> I really wonder why she had 0 matches......
> 
> Dude she didn't have a match because of her issues


or you could say these "issues" were partly because of how they're using her
a midget has more matches than her, both on Dynamite and on Dark

nobody here knows what really happened, but people are jumping to conclusions without sufficient information


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She might as well either holla at Dana White for a ufc booking or get a podcast.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> or you could say these "issues" were partly because of how they're using her
> a midget has more matches than her, both on Dynamite and on Dark
> 
> nobody here knows what really happened, but people are jumping to conclusions without sufficient information


No she started to have issues even when she was still having matches


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Prosper said:


> ...
> How exactly was she mis-treated? ...





Garty is All Elite said:


> It is crazy that after all her comings, goings, hires and fires, you'd think she would finally realize that just _maybe_ she is the main factor for all of her misgivings?...


I would like to know what happened, before I blame a wrestler. Especially when a bad reputation hurts a wrestler on the long run. Did we ever found out, what was the real issue behind Kylie Rae leaving the company? Months later she made it _her_ fault to get off the pressure from online speculation, but she didn`t gave any explanation.
Sad to see, that a part of the online community already started chasing Ivelisse.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She’s had heat everywhere she goes and has been let go from multiple companies because of her attitude.

“If you keep smelling shit, check your own shoes.”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ger said:


> I would like to know what happened, before I blame a wrestler. Especially when a bad reputation hurts a wrestler on the long run. Did we ever found out, what was the real issue behind Kylie Rae leaving the company? Months later she made it _her_ fault to get off the pressure from online speculation, but she didn`t gave any explanation.
> Sad to see, that a port of the online community allready starts chasing Ivelisse.


Kylie Rae tweeted out or said on an interview that she had mental anxiety problems and panic attacks. She decided to leave wrestling due to personal issues and the split with AEW and Impact had nothing to do with bad blood.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

After she sang bagged the TITLE MATCH against Thunder Rosa (Ivi, we saw the match and it wasn’t Rosa being unprofessional there), I figured the writing was on the wall.

thankfully it doesn’t seem like she’s dragging Diamanté down with her at least.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Kylie Rae tweeted out or said on an interview that she had mental anxiety problems and panic attacks. She decided to leave wrestling due to personal issues and the split with AEW and Impact had nothing to do with bad blood.


Really? Okay, thx u, because at first I was told on WF, that she had "back" problems, but then she was active somewhere else.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ger said:


> Really? Okay, thx u, because at first I was told on WF, that she had "back" problems, but then she was active somewhere else.


Kylie also left Impact right as she was going to get a title match on their biggest show for the same reason.

She has mental health issues I hope she can overcome.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Of course, there will be people saying that is AEW´s fault. Incredible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382427691886972932


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Of course, there will be people saying that is AEW´s fault. Incredible.


Who is saying that? 
Do we even know what really happened?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> Who is saying that?
> Do we even know what really happened?


People saying that she has the reason to be pissed because of her booking. We don´t, so we can´t say that is AEW´s fault.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382427691886972932


i mean.... she started the conversation on twitter - should be no shock to her that people will have opinions in the matter

regardless, i hope she wrestles somewhere still


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> No she started to have issues even when she was still having matches


and nobody knows if these issues were her fault or not
no one in the IWC knows what happens backstage, no matter how much they pretend to know.
at the end of the day it's still her word against the other side's

i can only judge what i can see
and what i saw is a midget (literally) in more matches than her


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> People saying that she has the reason to be pissed because of her booking. We don´t, so we can´t say that is AEW´s fault.


I think like more than 95% of the posts here say the opposite. 

At the same time we also can't say it was clearly her fault. We can only guess.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wouldn't surprise me if MLW book her if/when they get their women's division going. They target the English and Spanish language audience with their Bein Sport deal and have the Azteca Underground angle that could suit her. That's if Court feels she's worth the risk anyway.

Otherwise, I don't know where she'll go. Maybe ROH if they resume their women's division. I guess it isn't impossible that WWE would take her back for NXT, but if they're shying away from Tessa like AEW are, then they may also give Ivelisse a wide berth.


----------



## iknownothingsir (Jan 7, 2021)

Outlaw91 said:


> I think like more than 95% of the posts here say the opposite.
> 
> At the same time we also can't say it was clearly her fault. We can only guess.


I don't even know why do we even have to guess. Let's just acknowledge her release and move on. Because you'll never know who's the one at fault.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

This what Rosa said last year after that match with Ivelisse:



> “You know, I never had any issues with her. I want to put that out there. I worked with her in Lucha Underground. I worked with her in other promotions. I thought the match was going well and then you guys saw what you saw. We made it work. We finished and nobody got hurt. To me, that’s the most important part. You have to make it work and that’s what I attempted to do even until the finish. I made sure my opponent was safe at all times no matter what happened in between. My promise with anybody I step in the ring, regardless of our relationship, is to keep my opponent safe. This is not MMA. They are not paying me a bunch of money to kill you. This is a dance and I try to have the best dance possible. That’s what happened.”


She elaborated more but she sounded very diplomatic about the situation. If Ivelisse is saying that Rosa has been slandering her the whole time she was in AEW, then Rosa's doing a lousy job on badmouthing her in interviews.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If I'm a promoter and I have to choose between Ivelisse and Thunder Rosa, the choice is not a difficult one


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Very interested in what happens. It's ashame every company she works for the same shit happens.
> 
> View attachment 99980


Wasn't she one of the one's, who had a problem with Don callis ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive read from while back she had an attitude, didnt she?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I doubt she is 100% the issue but to excel in any competitive business you have to keep your mouth closed and plough through the bullshit whilst trying to get to the top of your profession.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Let´s hear her shoot interview


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Well damn sounds like they need to take it to the streets and scrap it out.


We´ll need Joey Styles to call that match. "CATFIGHT!"


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

If she's had problems everywhere she has went, common sense would lead a person to believe it's probably less of a "They" issue and more of a "Her" issue. I don't know what happened, but Any job in Any walk of life, if you are mouthy, especially to the wrong people, it's common practice to be shitcanned. It's not a victim game, it's called life.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall with Ivelisse in these situations just to see what she does or says to always end up in this situation. And while I'm sure that she's not guilty 100% of the time, if you're always the common denominator in these situations, it's not a good look regardless.

And the other thing with Ivelisse is that she's just not THAT good. And when I say it like that, I don't mean she's not good at all. She's a solid talent. But she's not good enough warrant any baggage you might get with her. Like, and maybe I'll continue to be wrong on this, I believe one day someone will bite the bullet and bring Tessa in. Because she's that talented. Ivelisse though? Eh, just doesn't seem worth the trouble.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jnewt said:


> If she's had problems everywhere she has went, common sense would lead a person to believe it's probably less of a "They" issue and more of a "Her" issue. I don't know what happened, but Any job in Any walk of life, if you are mouthy, especially to the wrong people, it's common practice to be shitcanned. *It's not a victim game, it's called life.*


Or standing up for your principles. I`ve lost a job or 2 that way. Just because you´re paranoid doesn´t mean they´re not out to get you


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Or standing up for your principles. I`ve lost a job or 2 that way. Just because you´re paranoid doesn´t mean they´re not out to get you


But you are not a wreslter and she is. Its a shitty industry and you can end up broke really easy and fast.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

That dippy broad can never seem to get out of her own way.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> But you are not a wreslter and she is. Its a shitty industry and you can end up broke really easy and fast.


Maybe I am, but am choosing not to make myself publicly known here? No, just kidding. I´m not a wrestler, that´s way too much work for me. 

She has been wrestling for 10 years, she must be doing something right. I don´t know her background, but maybe she has a career to fall back on when all good options in wrestling is used and just says "fuck it" whenever someone is being stupid? Women in general doesn´t have as long careers as the men.. Whenever their looks is beginning to fade or they want children, a lot of them leave the wrestling business and never come back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Could it not be a case of both her and the company . For as much as she has had issues, is it not plausible their clear lack of direction could've been a problem? They gave her and Diamante the tag title win, but seemingly had no follow up. They seem to have no real plan with women. Maybe the issue is she wasn't so silent on lack of direction as well as whatever beef she possibly has with Thunder Rosa.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> To be fair to her, her claims against NXT and LU turned out to be legit. She also had a public spat with Tessa Blanchard, who turned out to be a great role model.
> 
> Whilst she appears to be an outspoken character, we know how tacky the industry can be and on issues like this it may be worth reserving judgement for months (possibly even years) until the full facts come out.


It's probably a combination of she's outspoken and thinks a tad too highly of herself and AEW had no real plans for her because they have no plans for the women. Thus friction was caused. 



rbl85 said:


> No she started to have issues even when she was still having matches


Maybe there was a reason for those issues that had to do with AEW's notorious habit of no plans in the women's division. 



Jnewt said:


> If she's had problems everywhere she has went, common sense would lead a person to believe it's probably less of a "They" issue and more of a "Her" issue. I don't know what happened, but Any job in Any walk of life, if you are mouthy, especially to the wrong people, it's common practice to be shitcanned. It's not a victim game, it's called life.


Thing is AEW was supposed to be less carny where getting shit canned for having an opinion wasn't a thing.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ivelisse not having matches on Dynamite could have been more than just her attitude. A lot of the roster hardly ever has matches on Dynamite because AEW focuses on a certain group of the roster over others. Diamante hasn't had a match on Dynamite at all this year so far, Red Velvets one match on Dynamite this year was because Brandi is pregnant and there are a few other Women that if they weren't valets for men they wouldn't be on the show either. If that was one thing that Ivelisse had an issue with, then I can understand. I would hate being regulated to a youtube show.

Having said that...

Ivelisse clearly has a strong personality that she says what she thinks and doesn't hold back. I do believe that it hurts her.

This sucks because I really wanted to see her do well in AEW.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Good she sucks ass


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Thing is AEW was supposed to be less carny where getting shit canned for having an opinion wasn't a thing.


I think it's more than that at this point. If she draws heat everywhere she goes she's probably saying a couple more colorful things than opinions.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> I think it's more than that at this point. If she draws heat everywhere she goes she's probably saying a couple more colorful things than opinions.


But if her problem was with Bill Demott and LU who people are suing maybe she's not exactly as problematic as advertised. At least not in the Aries or Tessa sense.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It seems very difficult to get thrown out by AEW. The only example previously is Jimmy Havoc and that was due to the whole #SpeakingOut thing. A few others, like Bea Priestley and CIMA, have gone, but that was all related to visas and them being unable to access the country. Khan has committed to keeping as many on the books as he can during the pandemic. The worst is over now and some AEW contracts must be ticking down so hopefully he can, with a good conscience, trim the fat to allow them to continue improving the roster. Next January/February, the first batch of signings will be three years into their deals, however long they may be (MJF is five years, but somehow I doubt Janela, Kiss, Stunt are?).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> It seems very difficult to get thrown out by AEW. The only example previously is Jimmy Havoc and that was due to the whole #SpeakingOut thing. A few others, like Bea Priestley and CIMA, have gone, but that was all related to visas and them being unable to access the country. Khan has committed to keeping as many on the books as he can during the pandemic. The worst is over now and some AEW contracts must be ticking down so hopefully he can, with a good conscience, trim the fat to allow them to continue improving the roster. Next January/February, the first batch of signings will be three years into their deals, however long they may be (MJF is five years, but somehow I doubt Janela, Kiss, Stunt are?).


With all the content they need to fill with Dynamite, another TNT show, and 2 YouTube shows can't see the roster getting smaller. Especially since they'll be traveling and he'll want to rely on guys he has under content to be available for the YouTube stuff vs having to find a bunch of regional talent for whatever area they'll be in.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> But if her problem was with Bill Demott and LU who people are suing maybe she's not exactly as problematic as advertised. At least not in the Aries or Tessa sense.


Idk. It doesn't take much googling to find her having issues with several wrestlers in companies all over the world. It's not rocket science, If you are easily expendable, have a temper, and don't get along with others, I would choose to not do business with that person too.

EDIT: And I don't doubt that some of the instances weren't all on her. LU was a big mess for a ton of people, and the Demott stuff was all over at one point.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe don't be a fucking idiot, Ivelisse. If you fuck around, make a company look bad, and act like a brat then you're gonna get fired, who knew.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ivelisse has a history, but that doesn’t mean she’s wrong here. I’m interested to hear what she has to say.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> With all the content they need to fill with Dynamite, another TNT show, and 2 YouTube shows can't see the roster getting smaller. Especially since they'll be traveling and he'll want to rely on guys he has under content to be available for the YouTube stuff vs having to find a bunch of regional talent for whatever area they'll be in.


Right now though, you barely see guys like Wardlow, Hager, Guevara and Starks wrestle. They have to start putting these guys in the ring more. Plus TK himself has said rosters need shaking up regularly to keep things fresh and he'll have his eyes on other talents after recently bringing in Christian and Ethan Page. Andrade, Daga and Aleister Black are some of the names rumored to be on his watchlist. Something will have to give in order for all this to be achieved and that means some of the originals going. Like any start-up, there are weaknesses that become more apparent as time goes by and we're seeing that. Signings in the past year have been much better than the Avalon/Cutler/Luther/Nakazawa/Stunt/Janela/Kiss types originally brought in.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Ivelisse has a history, but that doesn’t mean she’s wrong here. I’m interested to hear what she has to say.


She'll probably turn up on Hanibal's podcast to bury TK and the agents. 

Meh, I gave more of a shit when they stopped using Pineapple Pete.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Garty is All Elite said:


> It is crazy that after all her comings, goings, hires and fires, you'd think she would finally realize that just _maybe_ she is the main factor for all of her misgivings? She could do so much more because she has always had the "it" factor. I don't know how many other bridges she can burn at this point.
> 
> If I had to guess as to what the problem is/was, it's that she hadn't been booked in quite a while and decided to say so. She has every right to ask/discuss as an employee, but I'm sure this was a result of locker-room talk behind the scenes.


when you have a country that is going in a direction where its allowing people to be entitled about anything would you expect anything different ?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

She claims Rosa is being unprofessional and slandering her? Which is hard to believe since she claims Rosa "injured" Diamante in a tag match. Despite the fact Diamante has kept quiet and her and Rosa have worked together recently with no problem. Ivelisse can stfu here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> Idk. It doesn't take much googling to find her having issues with several wrestlers in companies all over the world. It's not rocket science, If you are easily expendable, have a temper, and don't get along with others, I would choose to not do business with that person too.
> 
> EDIT: And I don't doubt that some of the instances weren't all on her. LU was a big mess for a ton of people, and the Demott stuff was all over at one point.


That's all I'm saying is she can have some minor getting along issues, but also legitimate gripes


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shadow_spinner said:


> She claims Rosa is being unprofessional and slandering her? Which is hard to believe since she claims Rosa "injured" Diamante in a tag match. Despite the fact Diamante has kept quiet and her and Rosa have worked together recently with no problem. Ivelisse can stfu here


Diamanté being quiet and her working with Rosa doesn’t disqualify anything though. I’m not saying it’s true, but plenty of people are afraid of stepping on the wrong toes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Right now though, you barely see guys like Wardlow, Hager, Guevara and Starks wrestle. They have to start putting these guys in the ring more. Plus TK himself has said rosters need shaking up regularly to keep things fresh and he'll have his eyes on other talents after recently bringing in Christian and Ethan Page. Andrade, Daga and Aleister Black are some of the names rumored to be on his watchlist. Something will have to give in order for all this to be achieved and that means some of the originals going. Like any start-up, there are weaknesses that become more apparent as time goes by and we're seeing that. Signings in the past year have been much better than the Avalon/Cutler/Luther/Nakazawa/Stunt/Janela/Kiss types originally brought in.



Yeah they certainly need to find more time for the roster that's worth a damn. With that you use them against the roster that ain't. So you at least got constant bodies. But I can't think of who on the mostly agreed upon "they probably shouldn't have a job with AEW" list he'd not renew. As they all have a political ally or have carved a niche or something. 

Nakazawa- Kenny favor

Cutler- Bucks favor and does video

Luther- Jericho favor

Marko- strong presence already and already had backing prior to Jungle Express

Peter and Leva- did him a solid and did the Librarian gimmick nobody else would. 

Janela- has a connection with the roster and is like an independent booker and scout

QT- Cody favor and easy farm grounds with his academy

Kiss- could be bad optics firing the openly gay guy who wasn't given much chance. Think of how long it to Darren Young to get let go. 

Plus Tony Khan is a fan like us and knows certain things he should avoid just to not get Vince comparisons. I could see him drip feeding releases. But don't see massive releases or letting contracts expire. That's too Vince like. Make him seem like a contract collector throwing toys out when he's done. Which should be his right, but you know folk like to needle and nitpick.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I would've sent her packing right after this myself.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382429093459763201


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Diamanté being quiet and her working with Rosa doesn’t disqualify anything though. I’m not saying it’s true, but plenty of people are afraid of stepping on the wrong toes.


And I bet that if Ivelisse says one thing and the company other, you will shit on the company and believe in Ivelisse, right?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Ivelisse alluded to the issue she had with Thunder Rosa being about "respect". So basically "I've been in the business longer than you have so you shouldn't be going over me" "You're an NWA wrestler, I'm AEW so you shouldn't be going over me" "I'm going to make you look bad on TV to teach you a lesson". 

It's the sort of thing mid to late 90s Shaun Michaels could get away with, but not a talent like Ivelisse considering where she is on the card.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Jnewt said:


> If she's had problems everywhere she has went, common sense would lead a person to believe it's probably less of a "They" issue and more of a "Her" issue. I don't know what happened, but Any job in Any walk of life, if you are mouthy, especially to the wrong people, it's common practice to be shitcanned. It's not a victim game, it's called life.





Jnewt said:


> Idk. It doesn't take much googling to find her having issues with several wrestlers in companies all over the world. It's not rocket science, If you are easily expendable, have a temper, and don't get along with others, I would choose to not do business with that person too.
> 
> EDIT: And I don't doubt that some of the instances weren't all on her. LU was a big mess for a ton of people, and the Demott stuff was all over at one point.


At first I have to say, that you are totally right ... if we talk about a 0815 job. Someone with a temper and some confidence is much more interesting to watch on TV, than a submissive quiet person. I have coworkers which are good to work with, but most of them I wouldn`t like to watch on TV to transport a wrestling angle or some emotions. No, sir. 
I guess the tricky point is to "play down yourself" until you are at a position, where it doesn`t matter anymore what you say. People will filter and just take the idea behind it. Obvisouly she was just not yet there.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

anonymous9437 said:


> Ivelisse fired
> 
> Joey Janela and Marko Stunt still employed
> 
> That’s AEW for you


Dumb take lmfao


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> I don't get it either. She definitely wasn't mistreated, she was always booked fairly strongly and management were obviously high on her since they had her and Diamante win that tag tournament when it should've been Tay and Anna. There's definitely more to this. Like you said every company she's worked for this happens so perhaps she should realise the problems don't lie with the companies she's worked for it lies with her.


If guys like Moxley, Rusev and Luke Harper can claim that they were mistreated, Ivelisse absolutely can as well.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

ProjectGargano said:


> And I bet that if Ivelisse says one thing and the company other, you will shit on the company and believe in Ivelisse, right?


It depends how much her take makes sense.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

And there is AEW's first firing.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm thinking it's a mix of both. I don’t blame any woman being pissed at aew management. They are completely screwing these women booking wise. Buuuut there's ways to go about it


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm thinking it's a mix of both. I don’t blame any woman being pissed at aew management. They are completely screwing these women booking wise. Buuuut there's ways to go about it


The women's division has been booked pretty well the last couple of months


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

taker1986 said:


> The women's division has been booked pretty well the last couple of months


The britt rosa feud and the Tay conti rise not included. Your women's champion still feels like a background character. She's been outshined by a non title feud having heatless matches. Thats a problem


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

American_Nightmare said:


> And there is AEW's first firing.


nope - that was Jimmy Havoc

2nd - she was never hired, just a per appearance deal - can’t really he fired. More like their first ‘creative has nothing for you.... ever’


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Kylie Rae tweeted out or said on an interview that she had mental anxiety problems and panic attacks. She decided to leave wrestling due to personal issues and the split with AEW and Impact had nothing to do with bad blood.


You do realise that she's wrestling again. 

Could it be that she left Impact because they started working with AEW who she had just left. Just a thought.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

3venflow said:


> It seems very difficult to get thrown out by AEW. The only example previously is Jimmy Havoc and that was due to the whole #SpeakingOut thing.


I don't think it was as Guevara didn't get shit canned. Neither did Excalibur, Darby or JR. 

I think it boils down to how close you are to the Elite.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

the_flock said:


> You do realise that she's wrestling again.
> 
> Could it be that she left Impact because they started working with AEW who she had just left. Just a thought.


Let not twist the things, she's got issues and you can't trust her as champion. Both AEW and Impact wanted to strap her. 
Here is what she had to say about her AEW exit:








Kylie Rae Breaks Her Silence on AEW Exit, Says Nobody Made Her Leave


Former AEW wrestler Kylie Rae has finally broken her silence on leaving the company.




www.prowrestlingsheet.com


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

As much as I think Ivelisse is talented, she's also her own worst enemy at times.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> Let not twist the things, she's got issues and you can't trust her as champion. Both AEW and Impact wanted to strap her.
> Here is what she had to say about her AEW exit:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not twisting anything. She left AEW. Lots of rumours spread about something dodgy happening. She announced she was leaving the industry. She then wrestled on the Indies. Joined Impact. Then left Impact. Announced she was retiring. Then joined the Indies again.

She cited mental health reasons. Who knows, but it seems interesting that she left AEW out of the blue, then left Impact out of the blue at a similar time they became affiliated with AEW.

She also said AEW took her to New levels, they didn't, if anything her career took a significant nosedive after joining AEW as she was one of the most hotly talked about female wrestlers of the future.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

the_flock said:


> I'm not twisting anything. She left AEW. Lots of rumours spread about something dodgy happening. She announced she was leaving the industry. She then wrestled on the Indies. Joined Impact. Then left Impact. Announced she was retiring. Then joined the Indies again.
> 
> She cited mental health reasons. Who knows, but it seems interesting that she left AEW out of the blue, then left Impact out of the blue at a similar time they became affiliated with AEW.
> 
> She also said AEW took her to New levels, they didn't, if anything her career took a significant nosedive after joining AEW as she was one of the most hotly talked about female wrestlers of the future.


All you do is speculate as you please, even the fact that she cited mental issues. Who knows? She knows and she admitted having some sort of mental issues. 
AEW shouldn't be blamed in her situation just as Ivelisse shouldn't be blamed until or if we know what really happened there.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382406504456851465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382431186044215298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382538580220870656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382540686071885825
Interesting.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Right, she's always the victim somehow. Fuck off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382406504456851465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382431186044215298
> 
> ...


yet Rosa is booked to the moon and she isn't

think it says it all


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> The britt rosa feud and the Tay conti rise not included. Your women's champion still feels like a background character. She's been outshined by a non title feud having heatless matches. Thats a problem


Shida's booking could've been better, but I don't think it's as bad as some people think. She's had several great matches as Champion and the mini Abadon feud was decent, what was missing was that personal blood feud, personally they should've let her cut more promos in Japanese but she's always been booked strong. 

But yeah I agree that it should be better (although not terrible) but the Women's division as a whole has been booked pretty strong and had some great matches in 2021. Looking through the roster I don't think there's anyone that can complain about how they've been booked. 

Shida - As i said above 

Britt - Booked like a star, one of the most talked about females in wrestling right now 

Rosa - booked like a star, had some great matches and was involved in that great feud with Britt

Nyla - still booked very strong and is well protected. Maybe needs another feud to get her teeth into and should dump Vicky, but overall still booked like a beast 

Statlander - just returned and already feels like a big deal

Velvet - been booked incredibly well, involved in the Cargill feud and got the rub by teaming with Cody in that big match, she's been booked well.

Cargill - shes nowhere near ready yet, but their already strapping that jetpack to her. She's been presented like a very big deal and big star and getting lots of promo and vignette time.

Tay - has been booked like a star and is now a legitimate top tier talent that they can put the title on.

Anna - was booked like a star before her injury

Allie - just had a recent push and mini feud with Conti, hadn't wrestled much but that's mainly because she was going through some confidence issues 

Penelope - was involved in that whole wedding story so she's had a bit of TV time even though not a lot of wrestling, her situation is similar to Allie's where she's suffering a bit of confidence crisis 

Abadon - She's still very green in the ring but has been very well protected and had that mini title feud with Shida for the title 

So basically their roster has been booked very well as a whole, they have a bit of direction now with Britt/Rosa, Cargill/Velvet, Statlander/Ford and Shida/Tay feuds/Matches. They have a lot going on. Plus there's 3 people at least that are now booked strongly enough to take the title from Shida - Britt, Rosa, Tay - and a group of Women that aren't far behind and won't take much heating up - Nyla, Statlander, Deeb Riho - plus young talent like Cargill (clearly getting rocked strapped) Velvet and Anna that they're all very much going to be big players in the future. Still improvements to make but that's a very solid foundation for a Women's division. As for Ivelisse, she has absolutely no reason at all to complain about her booking. She was always booked strongly, was giving TV time and only lost in big matches like against the likes of Rosa, she won the tournament with Diamante so they must've been high on her, so it's easy to believe that her poor attitude is the reason for her firing, her attitude in her match with Rosa still leaves a bad taste in my mouth but not only they gave her another chance they still booked her well, she's just someone that's never happy and has had the exact same issues in every company she's worked in, the issues clearly lie with her, not with AEW


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The fact that her justification for her conduct in the Rosa match is "she tried to call spots, and I'm the "veteran"" just shows this woman's mentality.

There is a whole in-ring etiquette in pro wrestling. We all know it exists, and we all know that it's outdated and kinda stupid, but it's accepted because most of the time, it's just a potato gets a receipt, and everyone's still mates afterwards.

Ivelisse is clearly a vindictive bitch that can't let anything go because her ego has gotten the better of her. More than anywhere, in AEW, if you're a decent person and a good wrestler, you will get your TV time. You'll get your chances. I'm not saying there's zero politics because every company has it's agenda, and has it's hierarchy.

But the fact is, if Ivelisse didn't get the push that she thought she deserved, she most likely didn't really deserve it.

She talks about people being unprofessional. Classic psychology of an abusive narcissist. Act like an ass, and then when called out on it, accuse your victim of the thing that YOU were doing. She's not the victim here. Just like she wasn't the victim in the last half dozen places she walked out of in a strop, or was fired from. She's the problem.

Good riddance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

greasykid1 said:


> The fact that her justification for her conduct in the Rosa match is "she tried to call spots, and I'm the "veteran"" just shows this woman's mentality.
> 
> There is a whole in-ring etiquette in pro wrestling. We all know it exists, and we all know that it's outdated and kinda stupid, but it's accepted because most of the time, it's just a potato gets a receipt, and everyone's still mates afterwards.
> 
> ...


Bononi has more in-ring experience than MJF

but nobody in their right mind would think Bononi calls the match if they face off - MJF is leagues ahead

same with Rosa / Ivy - Rosa is leagues ahead currently / Ivy’s mentality around this was BS

tried to play big dog when you’re on a per appearance deal is dumb as fuuuck


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Can't be good for the ego seeing super green and botchy Kobra Moon from LU, who was scrawny and looked as if she would break her back doing a suplex, turn into a bigger name and try to lead the match in few short years.

To be honest I can see why Thunder Rosa could rub you the wrong way, she seems a bit annoying and a mark for herself, but Ivelisse is probably her own worst enemy. Too many stories coming out and not playing the politics.

Maybe she could of pitched to be a trio with Angelico and Jack Evans. Would probably have got them all more over. She was a big deal in Lucha Underground. Shame.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I honestly don't know her wrestling story as I just loosely watched her through promotions and AEW. But based off what she posted on her Instagram that I follow it's a lot more about what's going on with her than what AEW is doing. It's amazing when somebody tries to reflect what's going on in their world when they don't even realise that the words they are posting really is deeply describing themselves. Those posts said enough. Reminds me of another girl i know that did the same thing . Human psychology is very fascinating. Hopefully things turn out OK for her


----------



## Germanys Own (Apr 9, 2021)

Ivelisse got screwed all over again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Shida's booking could've been better, but I don't think it's as bad as some people think. She's had several great matches as Champion and the mini Abadon feud was decent, what was missing was that personal blood feud, personally they should've let her cut more promos in Japanese but she's always been booked strong.
> 
> But yeah I agree that it should be better (although not terrible) but the Women's division as a whole has been booked pretty strong and had some great matches in 2021. Looking through the roster I don't think there's anyone that can complain about how they've been booked.
> 
> ...


Good writeup, I also think people are coming down on the womens division way too hard. They're using their women very well. Shida hasn't been booked well but the division as a whole is not a dumpster fire. They have been running stories they are just not attached to Shida unfortunately, which is the only real problem I see.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Good writeup, I also think people are coming down on the womens division way too hard. They're using their women very well. Shida hasn't been booked well but the division as a whole is not a dumpster fire. They have been running stories they are just not attached to Shida unfortunately, which is the only real problem I see.


Your being too soft on the division. When "the division as a whole is not a dumpster fire" doesn't exactly give the impression the division is good you know. 

Jade is clearly being built, but the story was pretty dumb.

Rosa and Britt was a good story

Tay Conti is allegedly built up if you watch YouTube

Shida still story less. 

That's the top of the division right now. That's points to at best a meh division. That is getting by on the bare minimum of having solid matches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ivelisse:

“I spoke up about mistreatment from a Coach, even to other women too, there were witnesses and I was the one suspended and left in limbo and just now let go, and nothing has been done at all the entire time about (Thunder Rosa) slandering my name the entire time in AEW and doing everything to sabotage my position there, I kept quiet, (Thunder Rosa) also has a history of getting involved with officials in order to get ahead which there was a lawsuit and everything in (Lucha Underground).”

Credits to Fightful 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382718376884248576


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382713580735369216


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382714037616717825

Damn she really hates Rosa doesn't she?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm the only one who think that Rosa is probably full of herself and she might be a snake ?

Everytime i see interviews of her I can't help myself to think "that woman is not trustable"


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

the_flock said:


> You do realise that she's wrestling again.
> 
> Could it be that she left Impact because they started working with AEW who she had just left. Just a thought.


No. She no showed TNA's biggest ppv of the year and quit after. That was October. before Impact and AEW did anything together.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Your being too soft on the division. When "the division as a whole is not a dumpster fire" doesn't exactly give the impression the division is good you know.
> 
> Jade is clearly being built, but the story was pretty dumb.
> 
> ...


I mean what are you comparing it to? RAW? SD? NXT? Io Shirai hasn't had a single story the whole time she was champ until Raquel at the end. It was just match after match same as Shida. 

How was the Jade/Velvet story dumb compared to the women's stories on RAW that you praise? Or the Bianca/Sasha story that was pretty much non-existent? I think you're being too hard on AEW and too soft on WWE lol. Velvet was fighting for her friends Brandi's honor and was tired of Jade's mouth and beatdowns. Simple story that led to a nice showcase for both women last night.

Tay Conti has been built up on Dynamite. She has had plenty of matches and they ran a vignette for her last night. Her accent is extremely strong though so its hard for her to cut promos. They constantly bring up her place in the rankings and she just had a mini-feud with the Bunny. 

The women almost always have solid matches on Wednesdays. I don't even remember the last good TV womens match they had on WWE. Name one this year. 

AEW is doing a lot more with their women then WWE is despite Shida not having a character. Not saying that the division is great yet per se, but its certainly not as bad as you're making it out to be.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> No. She no showed TNA's biggest ppv of the year and quit after. That was October. before Impact and AEW did anything together.


They officially started working together 2 months after, which means they would have made plans at least 3 to 6 months in advance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I mean what are you comparing it to? RAW? SD? NXT? Io Shirai hasn't had a single story the whole time she was champ until Raquel at the end. It was just match after match same as Shida.
> 
> How was the Jade/Velvet story dumb compared to the women's stories on RAW that you praise? Or the Bianca/Sasha story that was pretty much non-existent? I think you're being too hard on AEW and too soft on WWE lol. Velvet was fighting for her friends Brandi's honor and was tired of Jade's mouth and beatdowns. Simple story that led to a nice showcase for both women last night.
> 
> ...


I've said Asuka and Io both had terrible reigns because no US promoter ever bothers to give the Joshi actual stories. They rack up wins and hog the title, but that doesn't make them interesting. 

Jade randomly coming at Cody about an off hand giant killer comment as the catalyst to bring her in is dumb. Especially when one minute Shaq has no problem, then the next he does. Whether Brandi stayed or not, the story was just a dumb story. 

Deflecting to WWE doesn't suddenly make AEW's division good. It's almost like 2 companies can both pick it up in the story telling. The difference is WWE has shown the ability to book their women's division even if Sasha and Bianca could've been told better. Or the title needing to be off Asuka and Io so they'll bother to tell a fucking story with the belts. AEW hasn't shown the ability to probably book the division from the top down. Which is why the belt needs to be on Britt or Jade. As they clearly have long term plans with stories in mind for them. 

As for good women's matches on WWE TV

Bayley vs Bianca from SmackDown in January, Asuka and Rhea from this week, Asuka & Charlotte vs Nia & Shayna. 

And no they aren't doing more with their women. In the last week WWE shave cemented 3 new top tier women. In the last month they've also rehabilitated and found direction for Ember Moon by pairing her with Shotzi and having them win the belts. While also giving Shotzi a chance to prove she's not just a fun background character that loses.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

the_flock said:


> They officially started working together 2 months after, which means they would have made plans at least 3 to 6 months in advance.


Your conspiracy theory would sound very interesting if she didn't say she had anxiety issues and it's hard for her to work in front of big crowds, reason why she couldn't work for AEW and later Impact and even retired from wrestling before being booked to win the Impact belt at BFG. 
You try to suggest it's because of AEW and Khan but she said there is no issue with them and Khan even let her go despite having signed a contract.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I've said Asuka and Io both had terrible reigns because no US promoter ever bothers to give the Joshi actual stories. They rack up wins and hog the title, but that doesn't make them interesting.
> 
> Jade randomly coming at Cody about an off hand giant killer comment as the catalyst to bring her in is dumb. Especially when one minute Shaq has no problem, then the next he does. Whether Brandi stayed or not, the story was just a dumb story.
> 
> ...


What ?

This match sucked and was full of botches


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I've said Asuka and Io both had terrible reigns because no US promoter ever bothers to give the Joshi actual stories. They rack up wins and hog the title, but that doesn't make them interesting.
> 
> Jade randomly coming at Cody about an off hand giant killer comment as the catalyst to bring her in is dumb. Especially when one minute Shaq has no problem, then the next he does. Whether Brandi stayed or not, the story was just a dumb story.
> 
> ...


I mean its not deflecting but if you're gonna call AEW's women's division bad then you have to have something in mind that you're comparing it to. And when making the comparison I don't see how you can look at RAW/SD every week and say that its drastically better than what AEW is doing. 

On a week to week basis, I do believe they are doing more to showcase their women and make them look good on TV. Creating 3 new women during WM season after not doing shit for 12-15 months is nothing to praise. They had their women look good for a month or two now its back to garbage until the next WM season comes around. I don't see what you're seeing overall. But I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. 

Lol Asuka vs Rhea was an absolute botch fest but I agree with Bayley vs Bianca. Asuka and Charlotte vs Nia and Shayna was not a good match lol. If you're saying that Tay/Shida vs Bunny/Nyla was bad in comparison to that for example then that's just bias. What I'm getting at as far as in ring is that AEW has been far more consistent because you almost have a good-great match every week. In WWE, its like you maybe get one every 3-4 months. 

I'm also looking at time allotted, they are cramming women's stories into 2 hours with the men whereas in WWE you have things spread out on 3 shows, so that's another reason as to why I think people are being too hard on AEW. If WWE had 2 hours to showcase all of their women then do you really think Raquel, Bianca, and Ripley would have all had their moment? Absolutely not.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Ivelisse:
> 
> “I spoke up about mistreatment from a Coach, even to other women too, there were witnesses and I was the one suspended and left in limbo and just now let go, and nothing has been done at all the entire time about (Thunder Rosa) slandering my name the entire time in AEW and doing everything to sabotage my position there, I kept quiet, (Thunder Rosa) also has a history of getting involved with officials in order to get ahead which there was a lawsuit and everything in (Lucha Underground).”
> 
> ...


Isn’t she allowed to defend herself now? Is she supposed to just shut up? 
I like both Rosa and Ivelisse, even more Rosa but this shouldn't be a factor in deciding who was right. 
We don't even know what happened there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Outlaw91 said:


> Isn’t she allowed to defend herself now? Is she supposed to just shut up?
> I like both Rosa and Ivelisse, even more Rosa but this shouldn't be a factor in deciding who was right.
> We don't even know what happened there.


Nah she definitely should defend herself. Personally I think Twitter is being way too hard on her as said earlier seeing as all the facts are not public. But its clear that they hate each other from her tweets.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Nah she definitely should defend herself. Personally I think Twitter is being way too hard on her as said earlier seeing as all the facts are not public. But its clear that they hate each other from her tweets.


At least now they hate each other


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I mean its not deflecting but if you're gonna call AEW's women's division bad then you have to have something in mind that you're comparing it to. And when making the comparison I don't see how you can look at RAW/SD every week and say that its drastically better than what AEW is doing.
> 
> *On a week to week basis, I do believe they are doing more to showcase their women and make them look good on TV. Creating 3 new women during WM season after not doing shit for 12-15 months is nothing to praise. They had their women look good for a month or two now its back to garbage until the next WM season comes around. I don't see what you're seeing overall. But I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.*
> 
> ...


They didn't establish these women in 2 months save Ripley as a main roster player. But Bianca, Raquel, and Shotzi were all built up for the last 6 months plus steadily. It's just the last month they had those pushes solidified with defining wins. You can't call Tay Conti getting random wins and a singular mini-feud proper build and signs of a strong division. Then ignore 6+ months of build that culminate in actually achieving things. 

As far as botches, what women's match isn't full of botches? Even the kick ass Unsanctioned matches had botches. Shida botches, Brit botches, Nyla botches. You like AEW, but come on they're not having good to great matches weekly. This feels more like your statement on the tag match from last night. An overrating due to your enjoyment of the company and people involved.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

the_flock said:


> They officially started working together 2 months after, which means they would have made plans at least 3 to 6 months in advance.


So if that was true than Kylie is a total cunt for playing with Impact and getting them to put her in one of the biggest matches of the ppv, and than she just doesn't show up without telling anyone to prove a point that AEW sucks?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It depends how much her take makes sense.


It doesn't make sense...

She said thunder Rosa was bitchy to her in lucha underground and in aew and bad talked her to management. She also has issues with several trainers......shes a fucking headcase.

This coming from a huge supporter of hers.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Very interested in what happens. It's ashame every company she works for the same shit happens.
> 
> View attachment 99980


Retirement or wrestling in bingo halls is all that is left for her. She's burnt WAAAAY too many bridges. Hilarious how she's trying to sound like the victim, if the problem follows you everywhere you go... The problem is YOU not other people! 

Maybe if she takes a year or two off and goes to therapy or anger counseling, then...maybe?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm a huge fan I even supported her when ppl were hating when she was hired but........this is all Ivelisse.

She is her own worst enemy. Trying to pull rank on Rosa is just fucking dumb, she fucked herself here and it's not just the drama with Rosa .......she also has been in open conflicts with multiple trainers.

She was fired for thinking she deserves to be treated like she was some legend of wrestling......like how big is your fucking ego?

And like others said the company and locker room took Rosa's side who has been booked greatly. Then you have her saying Rosa injured her neck and then the next week hurt Diamantes jaw.......Diamante never no sold moves,acted bitchy,and they literally just had a singles match that went just fine. Also literally no one is corroborating her story.


I love you Ivelisse but you are in the wrong and in a bad headspace .


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Whether Ivelisse is her own worst enemy or not, to me it’s pretty disgusting to see so many people blasting her on Twitter. It’s like a brainless mob mentality. Just wish her the best and leave her alone.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Damn shame, always been a big fan of Ivelisse. Great in the ring, intensity and charisma. Also really liked her team with Diamanté, they seemed like a proper tag team. These problems always seem to follow her wherever she goes. It’s a damn shame. Hope she will bounce back and maybe learn either how to play this game or go on to something else in life. I wish her well.


----------

